# Simatic Panel Pc 670



## Hitschkock (6 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche eine Firma die Panel's repariert mein Problem ist ein 6AV7613-0AA12-0AF0 Panel PC 670 
Bei uns ist nur das Glas von der Monitor Einheit def. (mit dem Gabelstabler getroffen ) 

wenn es ein Problem ist es zu Posten geht auch ein PM.


danke im vorraus


----------



## thomass5 (6 Oktober 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SIEMENS-SIMA...0?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item483ffdc82a

wenn du dir den wechsel selbst zutraust ist das eventuell was.

Thomas


----------



## Hitschkock (6 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Thomas,
Danke für die Antwort, aber ich suche kein Touchscreen sondern die einfache Fensterscheibe mit dem Tastenfeld aussen herrum wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe müsste es die Aussenfläche komplett sein.

oder gib es das Bedinfeld als Ersatzteil


----------



## Speedy1976 (12 Oktober 2011)

*http://www.eichler-gmbh.de*

Hallo, wir haben schon ein Field PG bei der Fa.Eichler zur Reperatur geschickt. Bisher waren wir mit deren Service zufrieden. Vielleicht können die auch dein Teil reparieren. Grüßl


http://www.eichler-gmbh.de


----------



## Whisper (13 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wir lassen schon seit Jahren bei der Unisgroup unsere kompletten SPS Bauteiele reparieren und sind auch sehr zufrieden.

http://www.unisgroup.de/


----------

